# Best roller cover?



## sincere painter

Been using soft woven sw but they don't seem to pickup and release very well but could be just because It's going over builder grade paint or something. Is there a better performer. How do lambswool perform?


----------



## 6126

Like anything else, you get what you pay for. Cant beat lambs wool covers. I have had good results with the Purdys too.


----------



## sincere painter

Woodland said:


> Like anything else, you get what you pay for. Cant beat lambs wool covers. I have had good results with the Purdys too.


I've heard the lambs wool leaves a "knock down" finish. Adversely, I've experienced an "orange peel" finish with other covers, but in many situations a smoother finish is achieveable by backrolling, proper pressure, etc. Now my question becomes, is a smoother finish also achieveable with a lambs wool cover which typically leaves the "knockdown" by simply changing the "technique" of the roll?

I'm aiming for the best of both worlds but wondering if there are some trade offs. Or is the lambs wool the ultimate?


----------



## CliffK

sincere painter said:


> I've heard the lambs wool leaves a "knock down" finish. Adversely, I've experienced an "orange peel" finish with other covers, but in many situations a smoother finish is achieveable by backrolling, proper pressure, etc. Now my question becomes, is a smoother finish also achieveable with a lambs wool cover which typically leaves the "knockdown" by simply changing the "technique" of the roll?
> 
> I'm aiming for the best of both worlds but wondering if there are some trade offs. Or is the lambs wool the ultimate?


 Lambswool guy all my life. It's hard to consistently find decent ones anymore and they are pricey, but they last a long time if you take care of them. Also liked the whizz line for certain things. They don't seem like they are gonna work, but once you get used to them they actually work pretty well, don't shed and last as well.


----------



## NCPaint1

I tried out a couple Microfiber covers. They were great  I wouldnt recommend them for everything, but they were great with what I was using. Used the BM 5/16" ( Wooster ) for Aura. Doesnt hold a ton of material, so you have to load the roller more frequently, but it does leave a really tight stipple helping to get better hide/coverage.

I tried Arrow Worthy's 9/16" Microfiber with some PPG Wallhide Matte, and BM Eco Spec WB Eggshell. Similar colors with both products. It worked better with the PPG than the BM, I think I was over rolling the Eco Spec because I had a ton of holidays on my first coat. The second coat was fine. I bet if I used the 5/16" that I used with the Aura, and slowed my roller speed down a bit, It would have been no problem.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

sincere painter said:


> Been using soft woven sw but they don't seem to pickup and release very well but could be just because It's going over builder grade paint or something. Is there a better performer. How do lambswool perform?


I have used soft woven from SW with Aura, Natura and Eco Spec WB and they perfom better than using the special roller for Aura and some others microfiber covers. Try to use a mid grade paint and you would get better results. BTW now SW has soft woven for the 18" Roller


----------



## sincere painter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have used soft woven from SW with Aura, Natura and Eco Spec WB and they perfom better than using the special roller for Aura and some others microfiber covers. Try to use a mid grade paint and you would get better results. BTW now SW has soft woven for the 18" Roller


wow, happy ground hog day, when did you come out of your hole, lol


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

sincere painter said:


> wow, happy ground hog day, when did you come out of your hole, lol


:blink:


----------



## sincere painter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :blink:


Sorry, I just didn't go for that humor about the 18. My rotator cuff got beat by an 18 one time...it pushed about 15 g's of it on one evening :-( never been the same. Doc says it's a small cyst.

Anyway, was shootin for something better than a soft woven to allow for smoother application. Switched from a soft woven to a colossus for textured ceilings and will never go back. Don't think a colossus is ideal for smooth walls...maybe good if it were a 3/8. 

Guess I'm too cheap to just buy a lambswool and short nap colossus and take em for a test ride.


----------



## Workaholic

sincere painter said:


> Sorry, I just didn't go for that humor about the 18. My rotator cuff got beat by an 18 one time...it pushed about 15 g's of it on one evening :-( never been the same. Doc says it's a small cyst.
> 
> Anyway, was shootin for something better than a soft woven to allow for smoother application. Switched from a soft woven to a colossus for textured ceilings and will never go back. Don't think a colossus is ideal for smooth walls...maybe good if it were a 3/8.
> 
> Guess I'm too cheap to just buy a lambswool and short nap colossus and take em for a test ride.


Lambs wool, purdy colossus, 18's. Pretty much what ever I think is the best for application and production. 

I thought you were an employee? Your boss making you supply covers?


----------



## sincere painter

Workaholic said:


> Lambs wool, purdy colossus, 18's. Pretty much what ever I think is the best for application and production.
> 
> I thought you were an employee? Your boss making you supply covers?


Yes I am an employee. He supplies covers. He does convey the thought that if we have an idea that will save time and money he will implement that idea. I will go to what some might consider extremes to make an application better. Over the last few years I'm either getting a lot older or I'm doing more rolling...it's a delicate balance lol. Anyway, I've been paying close attention to my own personal efficiency and it seems rolling could be a little more efficient, hence all the questions about rolling. It's staring to pay off. My boss is starting to make some changes. 

By the way, I used to get email notifications of new posts but not anymore. I don't understand why it stopped. Sorry for the delay. I think it makes me look like I hesitated :-(.


----------



## throbak

Wooster wool for 18" and Qualitech "Wooly Bully" for 6". Wool wears so much better that it justifies the cost. I comb them out with an afro pick after every 2 or three uses. Plus the finish is as smooth as the pro woven woosters, but holds much more paint.


----------



## aaron61

Colusus


----------



## Paradigmzz

colossus for everything. No smooth walls here (hence why I dont sand between coats.....)


----------



## Ace Painting

I like the sher-lambs.


----------



## JoseyWales

Micro fibre for me.Just bought 2 dozen.They don't flatten out of shape and you can use them for 2-3-4 houses.They hold a ton of paint too and the backroll lays it down like glass.

Colossus are also very good.


----------



## chrisn

thisis the only cover I used for normal painting


----------



## DHlll

*curious*

For the guys that use any lambs wool....do you guys clean out the roller at the end of the day? They obviously cost more then regulars rollers, so is it cost effect to clean out a 1/2in at the end of the day? How is the roll out stipple. It seams to be a heavy nap on smooth walls.


----------



## Paradigmzz

DHlll said:


> For the guys that use any lambs wool....do you guys clean out the roller at the end of the day? They obviously cost more then regulars rollers, so is it cost effect to clean out a 1/2in at the end of the day? How is the roll out stipple. It seams to be a heavy nap on smooth walls.



If I am usig same color multiple days, (using a 5) I will load the roller and then hang it inside the bucket above the paint line and cover the top with plastic. Humidity keeps the roller fresh. 

I clean my covers and use them again, despite what others here do. 5 minutes is worth a 13 dollar roller cover. That and a pre-washed or multiple washed cover doesnt lint up. (No fuzzies in the wall)


----------



## ttd

Lamb's wool. Nothing cleans up better or last longer. I do not like them on slick finishes however.


----------



## CliffK

DHlll said:


> For the guys that use any lambs wool....do you guys clean out the roller at the end of the day? They obviously cost more then regulars rollers, so is it cost effect to clean out a 1/2in at the end of the day? How is the roll out stipple. It seams to be a heavy nap on smooth walls.


 If your running a larger crew it's more difficult. With a smaller shop the I believe the increased production throughout the day is worth a few minutes of wash out time. We don't use them as much on walls as years ago. Years ago the majority of our wall finishes were flat-not the case anymore. It is also more difficult to find quality sleeves even for the price. I try to pick thru them because each one can be different. On ceilings, closets, flat walls paints and most exterior situations I still think they are the most productive. There is little or no spray and much less dipping and they last along time. When a 3/4" wears done now its a 1/2"-it's still not necessarily worn out-good for other things. I've been a fan for 35+ years. I don't think I have ever rolled a ceiling with anything else.


----------



## jamesmccary

Wool is definitely the best. Do you guys really clean covers? Or just trash them after the job?


----------



## sincere painter

throbak said:


> Wooster wool for 18" and Qualitech "Wooly Bully" for 6". Wool wears so much better that it justifies the cost. I comb them out with an afro pick after every 2 or three uses. Plus the finish is as smooth as the pro woven woosters, but holds much more paint.


Are they really wool. I just want a cover that has the best pick up and release...I understand that it's great to wash and use the same cover for multiple uses. Soft woven can be used/washed 2 or three times then they seem to flatten to a shorter nap or flatten out so much they don't pick up any paint on the dip. I guess the fibers go down the drain because they definitely pick up less paint. My only regrets with the soft woven are they don't seem to let go or release the paint and it seems to require more backrolling. Something tells me wool is the answer. I wonder what's the trade off. Do they just cost more? The price of a roller cover seems like it should be practically negligible compared to other costs. It seems it shouldn't matter how much they cost. Also it seems price, when it comes to roller covers, is directly proportional to benefits of the cover. I would be willing to pay top dollar for the best performer.


----------



## sincere painter

jamesmccary said:


> Wool is definitely the best. Do you guys really clean covers? Or just trash them after the job?


Soft wovens last for 2 to 3 cleanings then they won't pick up as much paint as when they are new. Does any one agree? Colossus last forever and I only use for textured ceilings. Never even tried one on a smooth wall. Has anyone tried them on a smooth wall? I imagine a wool is similar to a colossus. I'm looking for better pick up and release. I bet I will get more splatter with a wool.


----------



## sincere painter

CliffK said:


> If your running a larger crew it's more difficult. With a smaller shop the I believe the increased production throughout the day is worth a few minutes of wash out time. We don't use them as much on walls as years ago. Years ago the majority of our wall finishes were flat-not the case anymore. It is also more difficult to find quality sleeves even for the price. I try to pick thru them because each one can be different. On ceilings, closets, flat walls paints and most exterior situations I still think they are the most productive. There is little or no spray and much less dipping and they last along time. When a 3/4" wears done now its a 1/2"-it's still not necessarily worn out-good for other things. I've been a fan for 35+ years. I don't think I have ever rolled a ceiling with anything else.


With increased production should come increased wear and tear on the sleeve. It's really about how many g's did you put through the cover. Although now that I think about the blue sw contractor series, they seemed to last forever. I recall the only drawback was splatter and shear weight of a loaded roller... a "workhorse" if you will. But don't they require a lot of backroll...wander if a wool would be better.


----------

